# OX2008 - Der Beinharte Odenwald-Cross (TN-Info)



## carboni (4. August 2008)

Hallo OXlerInnen,

nachdem Ulrich und ich gestern die L2-Strecke besichtigt und einige Kleinigkeiten für unterwegs geklärt haben, nunmehr einige Eckdaten.

*Start*
Samstag, 9. August 2008, Treff 9.00 Uhr, Abfahrt 9.30 Uhr
Mühltalbad-Parkplatz, Mühltalstr. 1, 64297 Darmstadt (Mühltalbad Eberstadt)
Anfahrtslink z.B. von Mainspitzdreieck

*Tag 1*
Nach kurzem lockeren Einrollen durchs Mühltal folgt der erste Anstieg zum Basaltsteinbruch und von da auf abwechslungsreichen Wald- und Feldwegen zur Neunkirchner Höhe. Danach treffen wir uns zum gemeinsamen Mittagessen. Weiter gehts in südöstliche Richtung nach Michelstadt (Cafe - Lecker Kaffee uind Kuchen ) mit anschließendem finalem Anstieg nach Amorbach. 

*Tag 2*
Nach dem Frühstück rollen wir auf Radwegen und Nebenstraßen fast bis zum Main. Auf netten, zum Teil anspruchsvollen Wegen fahren wir durch Wald und über Wiesen in Richtung Vielbrunn. Die Mittagspause haben wir hinter Bad König in einer knuffigen Dorfkneipe mit Biergarten eingeplant, Vorbestellung für das Essen ist erforderlich (SK kommt per eMail). Nach der Mittagpause gilt es noch einige kleinere Hügel zu bezwingen bis wir dann wieder am Parkplatz ankommen.

*Und sonst noch*
Das jedem Anstieg eine entsprechende Abfahrt folgt - versteht sich von alleine. Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, bitte über meine Mobil-Nummer oder per PM. Ansonsten wünsche ich euch eine gute Anreise und uns allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## matthias2003 (5. August 2008)

Klasse!
Hoffentlich haben Mareike und ich unsere Sommergrippe bis Samstag auskuriert!

Einen Gepäcktransport wie von Dir mal angesprochen gibt es also nicht, oder?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (5. August 2008)

*Antworten kurz* 

Gepäcktransport - Nein
@Matthes Dein Täschchen, falls nicht all zu schwer, kann ich noch in meinen Rucksack packen 

Fahrgemeinschaften - Ja (bitte selbst organisieren)
Bettina/Dieter; Michael/Achim; Hartmut/Sabine; Matthias/Mareike ...

Essen, Trinken
An beiden Tagen Mittagspausen in Gaststätten mit Auffüllmöglichkeiten für die Getränkebehälter, zur Sicherheit das übliche Tagestourpäckchen mit Riegeln, Abendessen beim Italiener in Amorbach.

Schlafen und so 
Pension in Amorbach mit dem üblichen Standard, DZ mit Frühstück, zusätzliche Handtücher sind wohl nicht unbedingt notwendig

Speisekarte 
für Mittagspause Tag2 ist in Arbeit



Gruß
Achim


----------



## matthias2003 (6. August 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> *Antworten kurz*
> 
> Gepäcktransport - Nein
> @Matthes Dein Täschchen, falls nicht all zu schwer, kann ich noch in meinen Rucksack packen
> ...



... das ist ja lieb mein Großer, dann geb ich Dir mein rosa Täschchen mit, ...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. August 2008)

Also dann bis Samstag Morsche, bei sonnigem Wetter


----------



## matthias2003 (6. August 2008)

was ich noch vergessen habe:

@Ivo-Master:






kommt auch wieder mit!

Uralt-Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1958885&postcount=25


----------



## picard (6. August 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten werden wieder besser! Der Pfalz-Cross kann also noch gesteigert werden!

Bis Samstag Michael


----------



## grosser (6. August 2008)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> ... das ist ja lieb mein Großer, dann geb ich Dir mein rosa Täschchen mit, ...



Ähm, 
Matthias, das Angbot hatte dir Achim gemacht!!


----------



## matthias2003 (7. August 2008)

grosser schrieb:


> Ähm,
> Matthias das Angbot hatte dir Achim gemacht!!



Eifersüchtig?


----------



## grosser (7. August 2008)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Eifersüchtig?



IMMER mein Schatz!


----------



## carboni (8. August 2008)

Morsche,

Futtertipp? Michael, Nicolas, Mareike, Matthias ... 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (8. August 2008)

Soooorry,

habe nur hier im Forumnach der Futterkarte Ausschau gehalten (bei meinen mails ist immer soviel Müll dabei.) Also ich nehm die Käsespätzle mit Salat (bin gerade auf Diät - da muss eine Vorspeise reichen)

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Bettina (10. August 2008)

Ich war erste (in der Damenwertung) und das Wiesbadener Weinfest konnte ich hinterher auch noch besuchen.
Vielen Dank, ihr wart eine total nette Truppe
bis bald,
Bettina


----------



## grosser (10. August 2008)

War wieder mal ALLES Ssupppeerrr!
Danke an die Guides

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Mousy (11. August 2008)

War wirklich eine schöne Tour bei der eigentlich alles dabei war.

Schöne Landschaft,


 

größere Waldwege


 

und kleinere Waldwege




Hat Spaß gemacht. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Waldi76 (11. August 2008)

War eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und bestem Bike-Wetter.
besonderen Dank an Achim für Organisieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. August 2008)

Schee wars im Odenwald, alles perfekt, super Wetter, tolle Einkehren 
vielen Dank für das schöne Wochenende und die Super Organisation an die Guides Achim und Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2008)

Schönen Dank für die perfekte Vorarbeit unserer Guides Ulrich und Achim  
Schönes Wetter, hervorragende Strecken, reichhaltiges Essen und eine nette Unterkunft waren Garant für einen perfekten OX2008 !!!

Fotos gibt es hier ->   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/69995


----------



## carboni (14. August 2008)

Eigentlich schon alles gesagt, bleibt noch ein Danke von meiner Seite.


Gruß
Achim


----------

